# Love dogs - need advice



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi - I'm new to this forum (or any forum for that matter!). I've been running into a problem in that I've had dogs all of my life since I was a little girl (I'm 45 now) and I had a dog until 4 years ago. My little dog Trixie died 4 years ago (she was a JRT -Fox terrier mix) and her death hit me really hard. I have been wanting to get a dog for about 1 year now and I just fell in love with these little Havanese dogs! (I've only seen one puppy in a puppy store, but they're not common around here at all.) They're so cute. Here's the problem - I just feel like I've forgotten everything about raising a dog and everytime I get close to seeking out a dog - I back off and stop looking. I watch all my friends dogs - I love dogs, but literally freeze when I take the step to actually get one. The one thing I do know is when I do get a dog, I'd love to see about getting a Havanese. You all seem to love these little dogs (obviously!). Does anyone out there have any advice for me?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Patty - We just got our dog a little over a month ago. It's not the easiest thing in the world, having a dog...but it is so worth it. They give you so much love and they are a great deal of fun. I tried for YEARS to talk my husband into getting a dog. He gave me a huge laundry list of qualities the dog would need (no shedding, friendly, small...). He thought I wouldn't be able to find a dog that would meet all those requirements. Lo and behold...the Havanese. We have been thrilled since. Call a bunch of breeders and get yourself on a list. I called a few in the NY/NJ area and most don't have puppies right now, but there will be plenty early next year. GO FOR IT!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

PattyNJ said:


> Hi - I'm new to this forum (or any forum for that matter!). I've been running into a problem in that I've had dogs all of my life since I was a little girl (I'm 45 now) and I had a dog until 4 years ago. My little dog Trixie died 4 years ago (she was a JRT -Fox terrier mix) and her death hit me really hard. I have been wanting to get a dog for about 1 year now and I just fell in love with these little Havanese dogs! (I've only seen one puppy in a puppy store, but they're not common around here at all.) They're so cute. Here's the problem - I just feel like I've forgotten everything about raising a dog and everytime I get close to seeking out a dog - I back off and stop looking. I watch all my friends dogs - I love dogs, but literally freeze when I take the step to actually get one. The one thing I do know is when I do get a dog, I'd love to see about getting a Havanese. You all seem to love these little dogs (obviously!). Does anyone out there have any advice for me?


Hi Patty, 
:welcome::wave: to the forum, glad to have you here:biggrin1:

I can say I know exactly how you feel. I am so sorry for your loss. I had my pom for almost 18 years and when it was time to let her go it was one of the hardest times in my life. After her death I had a hole in my heart from her leaving me as well as the empty space without a dog. It took awhile , but then I got into my Aussies. It help with the pain of not having a dog anymore, but with some physical health issues I still longed for a small breed. When I met the Havanese it was love at first sight. I now have three adults and five puppies here and even though I will always miss my special girl these guys have healed my wounds.

Good luck in your adventure with finding that new little dog to help heal your heart:hug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Patty, are you in New Jersey? I'm guessing by your user name choice.

I am not going to be much help with the loss of your dog and recommending a way to get back into dogs. I just hope your hurt is healed with time. I'm so sorry to read of your loss.

Please forgive my lack of geography, but if you are in NJ and would like to meet some Havanese in person there are some dog shows coming up in NJ and near states where I'm sure some Havanese will be shown and you can go to meet some breeders/owners:
Augusta, NJ - Oct 11, 12, 13, 14, 15 (I don't think I've ever seen a 5-day show before!)
Buena, NJ - Oct 19, 20, 21
Augusta, NJ - Oct 28

Romulus, NY - Sept 27, 28, 29, 30
Oyster Bay, NY - Sept 28, 29, 30
Syracuse, NY - Nov 15, 16, 17, 18

Uncasville, CT - Nov 2

Wrightstown, PA - Oct 5
Aliquippa, PA - Oct 6, 7
Bloomsburg, PA - Nov 1, 2, 3, 4
Philadelphia, PA - Nov 15, 16, 17, 18​Hopefully, one of those shows is close enough to you and will fit in a timeline where you can go meet some other Havanese in person.

Havanese are wonderful little dogs. They aren't right for everyone, but hopefully you can meet a few and see if one is meant for you.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi, Patty. Glad you found us. I had my lab/husky x for 18 yrs and my German Shep x for 16 yrs. I didn't think I would want another dog, but when I decided I did, I found the Havanese. Well, now I have two. :biggrin1: 

After having my dogs for such a long time, I was very nervous about getting a puppy again. But, believe it or not, it's just like riding a bicycle. You don't forget what to do. If you know it is the right time to get one, everything falls into place.

Good luck to you. A few things to remember...
..Don't buy from a petstore. Find a good breeder. There are some right here on the forum and they would be happy to help you find a puppy if they don't have any. Read through all the threads about how to buy a puppy, or check with the Havanese Club of America website. They have good guidelines there for finding a good breeder.
..Havanese are like potato chips - you can't just have one. If you've been reading through the posts, you will see we all have MHS (multiple havanese sysdrome).
..We love, love, love to share pictures of our furbabies. So, when you do get your pup, have a camera ready. We will nag you until you post pictures.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Patty and :welcome:! I really do think you should try to meet some Havanese. If you fall in love with them, it may very well give you just that extra push to go ahead and get one... I know that a lot of people on this forum had that happen to them! 

Perhaps if you find people near you with Havanese you can meet them face to face. Kimberly also had a great suggestion to go to dog shows in the area!

Good luck and please let us know what you decide!


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Everyone - thanks so much for your replies! I don't yet know how to reply to a forum, but I must tell each and every one of you that I feel so relieved in reading all of your responses. I feel like I'm talking to people who know exactly where I'm at and a few of you have been in my shoes in losing a dog. And all of you are so encouraging! I will check out the Dog shows as mentioned by Kimberly as I do live in New Jersey and I can certainly check out a few of those.

Also, thank you all for being so welcoming! (As soon as I figure out how to use this forum and properly post replies - I'll do better at responding to you.)

Patty


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Patty!
I say go for it! Havs are AWESOME dogs...
Beamer is my fist dog EVER.. best dog ever.. We are so happy we got him.. I'm sure you will be able to find a good breeder in your are without to much trouble!

Good luck!
Ryan


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

CacheHavs said:


> I can say I know exactly how you feel. I am so sorry for your loss. I had my pom for almost 18 years and when it was time to let her go it was one of the hardest times in my life. After her death I had a hole in my heart from her leaving me as well as the empty space without a dog.


That really hits home. I had my pom for almost 16 years and she's been gone a few years. I still have her collar and toys and cry every time I see them. They're put away, but when I have to go in that closet, I see them. :Cry:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Patty!
Why don'y you come to the Havanese playdate in New Jersey! There will be a lot of Havanese there. It is on Oct.14th. The dogs are dressing up in Halloween costumes. You can meet some of the members and their wonderful Hav's. We would love to meet you. It's being held at LaurieF's house near Long Branch New Jersey. If you want to come, just let us know and Laurie can get you squared away with directions.
As far as being nervous about a new pup, I totally ubderstand. If someone tolds me 3 years ago I would have 3 dogs, I would have told them they were crazy! I didn't even care for dogs. I did a 5 day commercial for Petsmart and the last day, I met a really nice toy poodle. I couldn't believe there was a dog out there that I actually liked! I decided to research for a small, non shedding, not hyper, non yapping breed. I came across the Havanese and got Bella about 2.5 years ago. There furballs have changed my life and now I have 3 of them. I knew nothing about dogs, never owned one in my life before Bella! I just read a few books and I was on my way!

I hope to see you at the playdate! Let us know if you can make it.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome Patty, sorry to hear about your loss. It sounds like you are ready to open your heart again and you picked a wonderful breed to help you do so.
You came to the right place for help, this forum is full of wonderful people.
I am a first time dog owner and now have 2 loving little boys. Yes I got bit by the MHS bug, I swore I was only going to get 1 dog.. LOL 
The playdate would be a wonderful way to meet some havanese and some great people, wish I was close enough to go I know it will be a great time.



lfung5 said:


> I did a 5 day commercial for Petsmart and the last day, I met a really nice toy poodle. I couldn't believe there was a dog out there that I actually liked!


Oh Linda that is so funny it was my neighbors 2 toy poodle that did it for me also&#8230;


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Patty - welcome to the forum!! Yay, I am happy to see another NJ person interested in the Havanese!! Yes, Linda is right -= we are having a Halloween playdate with all our Hav friends in the surrounding areas (pa,DE, NY). We would love it if you could come. I expect there will be around 14-15 pups here. I actually am near Somerville & Princeton (not Long Branch- everytime she tells someone about the playdate, Linda moves my home - lol) 
I too never had a dog!! My friend got a Hav & away we went!
I fell in love with her dog, found a great breeder in PA and got my first, then friend got her second, I got my second, and then friend & I each got our third from same breeder from same litter. So I went from 0 dogs to 3 in a period of 4 years & it is the best decision I ever made!!!! They are wonderful.
If you want to come on the 14th Private message me (go to member list, look up Laurief, and click on PM and you can send me a private message and I can give you my address , etc. ) 
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Linda and Laurie..that is a WONDERFUL idea!!!!

Patty, if you can make it to the playdate...I think your problem will be FIXED 100%. You can meet alot of Havanese (and their fabulous owners). It is the perfect solution to your dilemma!

I am VERY sorry to hear about your loss  

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Hi Patty - welcome to the forum!! Yay, I am happy to see another NJ person interested in the Havanese!! Yes, Linda is right -= we are having a Halloween playdate with all our Hav friends in the surrounding areas (pa,DE, NY). We would love it if you could come. I expect there will be around 14-15 pups here. I actually am near Somerville & Princeton (not Long Branch- everytime she tells someone about the playdate, Linda moves my home - lol)
> I too never had a dog!! My friend got a Hav & away we went!
> I fell in love with her dog, found a great breeder in PA and got my first, then friend got her second, I got my second, and then friend & I each got our third from same breeder from same litter. So I went from 0 dogs to 3 in a period of 4 years & it is the best decision I ever made!!!! They are wonderful.
> If you want to come on the 14th Private message me (go to member list, look up Laurief, and click on PM and you can send me a private message and I can give you my address , etc. )
> Laurie


Laurie,
I had to laugh about me moving your home! I guess I have Long Branch stuck in my head, because of the dog show! HAHA


----------



## calidu (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Patty,

I'm pretty new to this forum too and I'm so glad I found it. I first heard of the Havanese in a book called "Dogs for Dummies" and I knew that was the dog for me. Fast forward 6 years and I got my Lily in July when she was 8 weeks old, and I'm so thrilled with her. I have not raised a puppy in over 20 years, you have to get into the routine but it's well worth it. They're just wonderful little dogs, so sweet and so silly she make me laugh all the time. I say go for it!!


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Hey Patty!
> Why don'y you come to the Havanese playdate in New Jersey! There will be a lot of Havanese there. It is on Oct.14th. The dogs are dressing up in Halloween costumes. You can meet some of the members and their wonderful Hav's. We would love to meet you. It's being held at LaurieF's house near Long Branch New Jersey. If you want to come, just let us know and Laurie can get you squared away with directions.
> As far as being nervous about a new pup, I totally ubderstand. If someone tolds me 3 years ago I would have 3 dogs, I would have told them they were crazy! I didn't even care for dogs. I did a 5 day commercial for Petsmart and the last day, I met a really nice toy poodle. I couldn't believe there was a dog out there that I actually liked! I decided to research for a small, non shedding, not hyper, non yapping breed. I came across the Havanese and got Bella about 2.5 years ago. There furballs have changed my life and now I have 3 of them. I knew nothing about dogs, never owned one in my life before Bella! I just read a few books and I was on my way!
> 
> I hope to see you at the playdate! Let us know if you can make it.


That's a great idea too! A Havanese playdate! That's great. The only thing that would keep me from going is I work for a church and we're starting a third service on Saturday's so I'd have to be sure that I was back in time (6:00pm). Wow - I never knew there was such a thing. I live in Northern NJ so the traffic could be an issue...should I contact you in an e-mail for more information?

Patty


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Here is the link with more information on the playdate, you can read up on that and I'm sure Laurie will contact you with more info.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1570&highlight=playdate

You can probably swing it and be home by 6 

I'd say.......start looking for breeders. You will LOVE having a Havanese in your life. They are wonderful, special, loving, devoted companions.

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome, Patty. :welcome: We had never owned a dog in many years of marriage, and got our little guy in December. My husband wasn't enthusiastic, but I usually get my way, lol. :biggrin1: Anyway, Biscuit is one of the best things that ever happened to us. Just a delightful addition to our lives. My husband adores him. Hope you can make the playdate, or meet some of the other forum members & their dogs individually. Best of luck!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hi Patty!!
Welcome to the forum!!:welcome: I am sorry to hear about your loss. I bet if you can go to the playdate that will be all you need to get your hav fix. It took me over a year to finally get a puppy. I had grown up with dogs all my life. Then when I got married my husband and I rescued a cocker spaniel. I then wanted a small lap dog....long story short I would chicken out everytime I would have the chance for a puppy. Then I went to a great Hav breeder and feel in love with her and all her dogs. Jillee will be six months next month and I am ready for my secound Hav. But I will have to wait. I am sure you will love them. Here is a picture of my Jillee!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:welcome: Patty!
You're so lucky to live in the NY/NJ area and enter this forum at the right time to be able to actually go to a playdate! 
If you are nervous about getting a puppy, there are always Breeders who have older dogs (few months to few years old), maybe that's a better idea for you. I read and heard that Havanese are highly adaptable to their new family even at higher ages.
So best of luck to you and for some reason I already see you having a Havanese a few days after the playdate ound:


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Patty*










I went to the library and checked out books on havanese and also just puppy training and dog training in general. Great information and made me comfortable with the idea of all that it involves. [I hadn't had a puppy in a LONG time].

Having Winston has been easier than I predicted as they are smart and calm dogs, even as puppies.

When you're ready to get a havanese, make sure you research breeders. There are many reputable breeders that do their best to make sure your puppy is healthiest possible and have great health guarantees in case of an issue; but there are also scary puppy mills, dog stores, and not so reputable breeders out there just out to make a profit.

Welcome and good luck. Read up [especially in puppy forum]. I'm sure you'll end up with a havanese before you know it!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Patty, welcome to the forum!

Sorry to hear about your loss. We recently lost our golden retriever (Sandy)and that was really hard - we had put Sandy and Kandy (Kandy died 4 yrs. ago) (golden's) in our childrens Easter baskets - so cute - 13 yrs ago. I wanted a inside dog and DH said NO....finally, found Sissy.

I was a little nervous about the committment but she fit in just fine. Sissy and Sandy were best of friends til Sandy died in July.

Sissy is 2 yrs. 8 mos. and it does take a lifelong committment. I would say for the first year it is quite a bit of work but after Sissy turned one - she is a breeze. We have enjoyed her so much and she has brought so much laughter and love in our home.

Hope you find the best fit for you.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Patty, Welcome to the forum--I am a first time dog owner and now I have two of these little guys. I can only imagine your sorrow over the loss of your long time friend. And I know the fear that comes with making the decision to raise a pup. My first was easy as I was so excited over my first puppy- I was like a 12 year old. But when we got the 2nd after less than a year I thought "what did I do?" puppies are a lot of work. But you know the hard part is only about 2-3 months. And even after 2 weeks it gets a lot easier and the reward of this amazing breed are well worth the investment of time. Keep us posted and absolutely go to Laurie's playdate!!! I am guessing you won't have any uncertainty once you go and meet all the Hav's and all the Crazy Dog Ladies (and Gents.)


----------



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

Patty,
I can totally relate to being apprehensive about getting a new dog. I had a dog growing up for 15yrs. When I got married life just seemed to keep getting in the way and for one reason or another we kept putting off getting a puppy. In the spring we just really felt like the timing was a good as it was going to get, but even then I was freaking out a bit wondering if I could do it. We discovered the havanese and fell in love with the breed and then found our Dilly. I was still really worried if I could do it, as a matter of fact I think my first post here when I got the date to come get Dilly was "Help-what have I done" .

I have had Dilly for almost 5 weeks now so I am by no means an expert, but I think it is going well. This forum is fabulous and such great moral support. There are a lot of great books out there to refresh your memory, I checked out a bunch from the library.

I hope you can make the NJ playdate I think you would really enjoy it.
Good luck,
Kim


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Patty,

I can so relate to your feelings. After the last of my four dogs (all one family) died I promised myself I would never go through that pain again. There was a hole the size of the Grand Canyon in my life and I had determined no amount of pleasure could make up for the devastation of losing your best friend(s). 

Well, my resolve lasted a year and a half and I found myself pulled into the arena once again. For a little while I fought the urge, kicking and screaming, to put my heart out there to be broken again. After discovering the havanese I knew I had to have one . . . some day. It took over six months of searching to find my baby but I'm in love and totally owned by him. This even after my special mellow fella sprung another devilish side to him.

I haven't a doubt you'll find your special hav (or he/she more likely will find you). Then you'll experience a love you can only imagine.

Welcome to the group.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Megan, that is a darling picture of Jillee. That one should definitely be in the Calendar!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Thank you Amy!!! My hubby took that when we were on vacation. I would love for it to be in the calender. How do I go about doing that? I think she is cute but I maybe a little partial.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I agree! Jillee is adorable!!!!! :kiss:

Kara


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Hijack...sorry Patty...*

MEG ....

Jillee is ADORABLE in that shot. Love it. She gets cuter and cuter.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Thanks guys!!!! She is sleepin at my feet right now. She was just outside having a RLH moment. She is too cute. Patty you will love the these little furballs. You should check out Maryam's thread. Then you can see the two puppies devolop. The thread is "Please don't faint"


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to the forum Patty!I'm sure you will open your heart soon to a havanese!:wave:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

hi patty,
I think the playdate is 10am on a Sunday. Don't know if that would work with church and all. I can't get emails from the forum they overload my phone. You can pm laurie or myself if you have questions. Brady's mom and I are picking lina & Kubrick up at princeton train station if that helps you.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, that would be a great idea. Come to the NJ Hav playdate. We will just have to check bags at the door, and pockets on the way out. :biggrin1: 
You are sure to get your fill of puppies that day, and in costume, too.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Patty,
Welcome to the forum. I'm sorry to hear of your loss. It's never easy. I've never been without a dog in my life and each time I lose one to the infirmities of old age, it hurts. There's nothing like another dog to heal the pain though. You can love them completely and still love your previous dog with all your heart. 
Do your research and find a good breeder. Visit adult Havs to make sure its the breed for you (it probably is......). After that, I suppose it's like having kids. There's no instruction manual for puppies, you just do it. It's an adventure for sure, but a wonderful one. A good breeder will help you every step of the way and will be just a phone call away on those days when you just don't know what to do. Very soon, the little creature will steal your heart and you'll want another one, or two.....or ???



Susan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Patty, you should definitely come to the NJ play date, which is on a Sunday, as Linda mentioned! I live in NYC (no car) so I'm taking NJ Transit to Princeton Station like Linda mentioned and her and Brady's mom are being kind enough to pick me up! If traffic is really bad perhaps you can take the train?

Hope to see you there!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> As far as being nervous about a new pup, I totally ubderstand. If someone tolds me 3 years ago I would have 3 dogs, I would have told them they were crazy! I didn't even care for dogs. I did a 5 day commercial for Petsmart and the last day, I met a really nice toy poodle. I couldn't believe there was a dog out there that I actually liked! I decided to research for a small, non shedding, not hyper, non yapping breed. I came across the Havanese and got Bella about 2.5 years ago. There furballs have changed my life and now I have 3 of them. I knew nothing about dogs, never owned one in my life before Bella! I just read a few books and I was on my way!
> 
> I hope to see you at the playdate! Let us know if you can make it.


Wow Linda you really came full cycle!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Linda you crack me up more & more every post. The show was in North Branch. Long Branch is down the shore!! You just jump all over the map!!! ound:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am laughing out loud! Hey, at least i got the state right!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Wow Linda you really came full cycle!!


yes Jan, it amazes me every day


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Patty, i can relate also. I grew up with large dogs my whole life(huskies, labs, dobermans etc..) then when i was on my own my late husband & i got 2 Poms. They died several years ago(and so did he-at 37) & i said i would never go thru that pain again. PLus my 2nd hubby was not thrilled with the idea of dogs because he never had pets & grew up thinking dogs belonged outdoors.

Well i found recently that i cant have children so i asked my DH if we could maybe think about getting a dog(plus he works a lot of hours). He always lets me have my way! I did tons of research & came across the Hav breed which i never heard of. I went to a dog show like Kimberly suggested & was able to meet them in person. I FELL IN LOVE!! Well, we somehow were lucky enough to get 2 from the same breeder & i could not love them more! My hubby loves them too.

We realized Tripp needed a playmate(Dreamer is not wild enough for him!) so we just got Jax from a rescue 2 months ago. He is 5 months old & they are all doing great.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Patty 
I think you have come to the right place .. Lots of Havanese lovers and supporters here also people you can relate to - who have lost a pet and have been in pain just like you ..
After I lost my german shorthair it was so hard for me .. My husband did not want any more pets and he dug in his heels and said no more dogs .. Then we got a cat - she adopted me a little grey stray - then I lost her to liver cancer .. We only had her two years .. I was devastated . my husband convinced me no more pets as there was too much pain involved .. 
That lasted about 6 months and a friend introduced me to a friend of hers who needed a temporary Mom for her lab mix .. I took care of Zorro for almost a year while her Mommy took care of her dying Mom in Holland .. Then she came back and I had to return Zorro .. 
Once Again I was without a pet .. I was devastated and sad but my husband was not - he liked the freedom and lack of responsibity ..
Then my best friend found the Havanese - the rest is history .I met Tulip and went home and told my husband we are getting a dog and I got Asta .. it took a long time almost a year -. he was worth the wait ..
Then we lost him ..
Now I have two as the one thing I have learned is how I hated coming home to an empty house and they have so much fun when they have a buddy ..
All I can say is it is like riding a bicycle - you never forget how to care for a pet and love is a big piece of the puzzle .. 
There is so much help and information out there these days -there are wonderful breeders trainers, books ,classes .. DVD's Cesar - i could go on and on .. 
This forum is the best - the people are so caring nuturing and supportive .. Some people are here are short period of time just to solve a problem or two and others are what they call Yakers ..
Ask as many questions as you like - take your time to find the right one but trust me - a havanese will find you.. Your life will never be the same and it will change for the better.
The good news is my husband thinks these dogs are great - no one can replace Asta in his mind but at least we had him for 4 wonderful years and we have the memories .. he was the best but the guys we have now are pretty nice too..


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> hi patty,
> I think the playdate is 10am on a Sunday. Don't know if that would work with church and all. I can't get emails from the forum they overload my phone. You can pm laurie or myself if you have questions. Brady's mom and I are picking lina & Kubrick up at princeton train station if that helps you.


If the playdate is on a Sunday morning I definitely can't make it. For some reason I thought the playdate was on a Saturday (Oct 13). Oh well, maybe I can attend the next one.

Paty


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Cosmosmom said:


> Hi Patty
> I think you have come to the right place .. Lots of Havanese lovers and supporters here also people you can relate to - who have lost a pet and have been in pain just like you ..
> After I lost my german shorthair it was so hard for me .. My husband did not want any more pets and he dug in his heels and said no more dogs .. Then we got a cat - she adopted me a little grey stray - then I lost her to liver cancer .. We only had her two years .. I was devastated . my husband convinced me no more pets as there was too much pain involved ..
> That lasted about 6 months and a friend introduced me to a friend of hers who needed a temporary Mom for her lab mix .. I took care of Zorro for almost a year while her Mommy took care of her dying Mom in Holland .. Then she came back and I had to return Zorro ..
> ...


Cosmosmom: Thanks so much for sharing. I'm sorry about the loss of your dog and cat. It's so encouraging to me to hear so many stories about people who have been able to get dogs after losing a beloved pet. I think the biggest surprise to me that seems to be very common on this forum is there are many people who first got one Havanese and then got one or two more! Wow!

Patty


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Bummer, I hope you can make the next one with your new puppy. LOL!


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Bummer, I hope you can make the next one with your new puppy. LOL!


Me too! Are the dogs in the picture all your dogs? (They're very cute!)

Patty


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> Thanks guys!!!! She is sleepin at my feet right now. She was just outside having a RLH moment. She is too cute. Patty you will love the these little furballs. You should check out Maryam's thread. Then you can see the two puppies devolop. The thread is "Please don't faint"


I will check it out - thanks!

Patty


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear your lost first off and welcome so glad you found the form there is alot of good people here and alot of information , You will fine there is not a Ton of the hav;s out there not like a terri or lab ect its like that here in calif too these does are very special ask any one that has one. If you are not ready for a nother dog your just not ready but once you get another one you will wonder why it took you so long to get one, You will never replace your other dog but some people do feel much better once they get another dog Just stop and think why you keep stoping on buying one and really think about it write it all down if you have to the way it makes you feel ect,. Good luck on making up your mind and every one is right go to a play date they are so much fun and these dogs will have you laughing instantly that is for sure.Hope you fine a play date real soon


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> Hi Patty!!
> Welcome to the forum!!:welcome: I am sorry to hear about your loss. I bet if you can go to the playdate that will be all you need to get your hav fix. It took me over a year to finally get a puppy. I had grown up with dogs all my life. Then when I got married my husband and I rescued a cocker spaniel. I then wanted a small lap dog....long story short I would chicken out everytime I would have the chance for a puppy. Then I went to a great Hav breeder and feel in love with her and all her dogs. Jillee will be six months next month and I am ready for my secound Hav. But I will have to wait. I am sure you will love them. Here is a picture of my Jillee!!!


What a cutie!!! I just look at the faces of all these little dogs and they are soooooooo cute!


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

susaneckert said:


> Sorry to hear your lost first off and welcome so glad you found the form there is alot of good people here and alot of information , You will fine there is not a Ton of the hav;s out there not like a terri or lab ect its like that here in calif too these does are very special ask any one that has one. If you are not ready for a nother dog your just not ready but once you get another one you will wonder why it took you so long to get one, You will never replace your other dog but some people do feel much better once they get another dog Just stop and think why you keep stoping on buying one and really think about it write it all down if you have to the way it makes you feel ect,. Good luck on making up your mind and every one is right go to a play date they are so much fun and these dogs will have you laughing instantly that is for sure.Hope you fine a play date real soon


What you write makes a lot of sense. I really should journal my feelings and really think about why I can't take the next step. Even in writing this response back to you I feel like teary eyed because I really miss my dog. I will take you up on your suggestion. Thanks.

Patty


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When I lost my dog, she was 18 yrs, but I had a 15 yr old dog also. When he died, I really felt like I couldn't get another dog because it wouldn't be right to love another puppy. It felt like betrayal. 

It was also a crazy year - my father died, then 2 mos later my daughter got married, and 3 weeks after that, the dog died. I was a mess after that. But I kept looking at pictures of these adorable little Havanese and wanting to learn more and more about them. Then my DH said it was time for me to get a dog. Now I have two of these wonderful little dogs.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

YOU are so welcome I sure hope it helps you out I know how hard it is I hope you can figure it out and be able to make your next step. But I can tell you these little ones will change your life for ever!!! Keep us posted on what you end up doing .Remember we are all here and will give lots of advise to you good luck


----------

